# dyno tuners in nm



## spec-v711 (Feb 22, 2008)

hey i just got stationed in clovis nm im lookin for a dyno tuner to tune my 04 spec-v. if anyone knows any places in lubbock, amarillo, or albuquergue i would appreciate the heads up thanks


----------

